# Pain meds advice, please



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey has been enjoying getting all bundled up and walking on the days that aren't too cold. However, it seems like it's aggravating his LP/arthritis. What can I give him for pain? How much? He weighs 5 1/2 lbs. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Instead of pain meds what about glucosamine vitamin c or joint supplement? I use wholistic pet run free


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

When you treat pain and not the issue they can hurt themselves more if they don't feel the pain and know when to stop.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm afraid that you probably have to see a vet for the correct doseage of meds. They have alot of pain meds to chose from. Our sheltie is on Previcox for arthritis, for years now. She has to have liver blood tests every 6 months to see if it is affecting her liver.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I'm afraid that you probably have to see a vet for the correct doseage of meds. They have alot of pain meds to chose from. Our sheltie is on Previcox for arthritis, for years now. She has to have liver blood tests every 6 months to see if it is affecting her liver.


If they ever try to give you Rimadyl run! I have seen a few dogs die from it


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. Currently have a contract with Banfield (Petsmart)  Won't be renewing. Vet there just said give him something for the pain. I can go back for one of my included "free" visits (yeah, right they always tack on 29.99 for some silly thing, once it was for 'small dog', can you believe it,I argued out of that one, )


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Huly, do you think the 'run free' or the 'joint support' would work best for a dog that already has joint issues? I'd like to try the soft chews, but he's a really picky eater, afraid he might refuse them. He's already on Mapleton Vetplex Show Bright, but that's more for skin, coat, and stamina. I'm going to check the ingredients. Thanks!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

The run free I use is a powder I just put on my kids foods. Sadie was having weak back legs hard time getting up etc but when I added this she is much better. I also treated my old shepherd/rotti mix hip dysplacia with glucosamine and no pain meds. She did awesome for 14 years.


----------



## Monkeybeans (Feb 18, 2014)

Look into something called Cetyl M. I've seen old lame dogs do well on it.


----------

